# Do I look like Clint Howard?



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

One of my friends said I did, so I wanted to verify with you guys.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i don't see any resemblance at all . even with the glow in the dark head . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

NAH, more like Moe Howard !.... Check that, .... make it Curly Howard !


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Where's the purse?

- GJS :wave:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man that guy on the left don't look anything like that guy on the right.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

There's one way to find out who's who....








Toast Chee, anyone?

- GJS


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

That guy has Leading-Man looks, alright.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The guy on the left has 3 more nostril hairs than the other. They're nothing alike. Nice try, but no cigar.

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I can't tell...dress up like a Ferengi and come back later.......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry dude...not even close...but a striking resemblance to Madcap Romanian & Bella Lugosi :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm Blind, Blind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

(runs to check the posters at the Post Office)


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Of course not, Yama.

Anyone can see THAT!

Right? I mean, you CAN see the difference, right?!?! :freak:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I've seen better heads on a boil!!

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Sorry dude...not even close...but a striking resemblance to Madcap Romanian & Bell Lugosi :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


LMFAO


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

AHA! A copy-cat! I MUST have made an impression!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Never hit your Grandma with a shovel...

... It makes a bad impression on her mind.

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yama! I was in Raleigh over the weekend. I kept lookin' for ya.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

John,
you were in Raleigh? you gotta stop by next time

PS if you let your eyes cross when you stare at the two pics, you can experience the full thrill of *Clint in 3-D!!!*


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Nah, that doesn't work. For the full three-dee effect ya gotta have the glasses.
Otherwise, what you're looking at is two-dee:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yamahog?
You're in Durham?
suddenly I'm surrounded...

but really, you wanted to illustrate a "Double D" and _THAT_ was the photo you picked?

maybe I was just lured by the magnatism that is the mighty Clint (or maybe it was just the Tranya)


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"*Double* D?" Hmmm, I shoulda thought of that...

Yep, I'm in Durham, Zorro's in Raleigh and JP's in New Jersey.

--Hawg


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

John P said:


> Yama! I was in Raleigh over the weekend. I kept lookin' for ya.


Did ya see me?!


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I've gotta get better ventilation for my workshop.

-Neil


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

No, but you do look a little like that ugly little alien who feared corbomite then got drunk with Kirk.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, that baby WAS Ron Howard's brother. - no joke! I don't know his name though.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Really? Are you sure?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Yama,

I don't get it. The one on the left is obviously Harrison Ford and he doesn't look anything like you. 

Or is it the one on the right?

Anyway, welcome back from oblivion.

Jim


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Yama - it's a bit frayed at the edges, but I still carry your baby picture in my wallet.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And remember that "accident" in Miss Hillstrom's 5th Grade science class? I saw her recently. The acid scars have healed beautifully over the decades. She still walks with a limp though.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Thanks, Arrowax.

But Ford's been making a living off the fruits of my labor for years now.


When I did "*Return from Planet KripTor*"










He followed it with "*Star Wars*"










When I did, "*The Lost Secret Hidden Temple of the Incas*"










He did *"Raiders of the Lost Ark."*










I did* "Eraserhead--Part II: The Boys in the Band"*










He did *"Hanover Street."*











Every career decision he's made has been based on what my choices were.
When I did sci-fi, he does sci-fi, when I did action/adventure, he did the same, when I did romantic drama, he follows suit.

--Hawg


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Zorro said:


> And remember that "accident" in Miss Hillstrom's 5th Grade science class? I saw her recently. The acid scars have healed beautifully over the decades. She still walks with a limp though.


 
Ah yes, the "accident." Her scars may have healed, but time has not yet dimmed the memories...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gosh, you're a regular Rich Little aren't you?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah...the jokes are just as bad too!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Yeah...the jokes are just as bad too!












So the duck says to the bartender; "Just put it on my bill!"


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!*

Geez, I _still_ laugh at that one _every _time! :lol: :lol: :lol:




Even though I still don't get how the squirrel managed to hide the rolodex.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"...And how that elephant got in my pajamas, I'll never know!"


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

mrmurph said:


> Gosh, you're a regular Rich Little aren't you?


Huh? You mean, this guy?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

yamahog said:


> Thanks, Arrowax.
> 
> But Ford's been making a living off the fruits of my labor for years now.
> 
> ...


He clearly had to copy you due to your originality. Say I hate to bring it up but what was Harrison Ford doing during your Land of the Lost days? And do you care to elaborate more on the giant carrot incident that happened on the set? I know some memmories can be painful.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

My god you've been missed Dave. Haven't laughed like that in awhile, it hurts to snort a peanutbutter sandwich out your nose.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Just Plain Al said:


> My god you've been missed Dave. Haven't laughed like that in awhile, it hurts to snort a peanutbutter sandwich out your nose.


Al,

I hope it was the "plain" variety and not "chunky."


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Duck Fink said:


> He clearly had to copy you due to your originality. Say I hate to bring it up but what was Harrison Ford doing during your Land of the Lost days? And do you care to elaborate more on the giant carrot incident that happened on the set? I know some memmories can be painful.


DF,

Not to worry. I get asked that all the time. 

I didn't do "Land of the Lost." (1974) You're probably getting me confused with
Wesley Eure.










(Eure was a real piece of work. He used to appear regularly on a southern version of Match Game called, "Stars and Bars" which had celebrities assisting contestants in local watering holes. The show had a huge electronic Confederate flag behind the celebs, as you can see part of it here. Even when I needed work, I never stooped that low.)

Regarding the carrot incident, all I can say is that Sid & Marty Kroft are "different," and what they do in their private life, should stay private.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Just Plain Al said:


> it hurts to snort a peanutbutter sandwich out your nose.


 









No joke!

- GJS


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

yamahog said:


> DF,
> 
> Not to worry. I get asked that all the time.
> 
> ...


Man I could have SWORN that was you.















But thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Duck Fink said:


> Man I could have SWORN that was you.


Nope. The dude on the left is Clint Howard, I believe. As you can see from the photos, my skin is a tad greener than his.

--Y/H


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Sorry dude...not even close...but a striking resemblance to Madcap Romanian & Bella Lugosi :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


LOL!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

yamahog said:


> Huh? You mean, this guy?


 


No, I think your purse is bigger, ain't it??

Wayne


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Crap, Zorro's in Raleigh too? I didn't realize!
We could have all met at the Krispy Kreme on Person Street.

Here's my lovely wife at said establishment on Sunday wishing I'd put my damn camera away:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

John,
My Favorite Donut shop. (and I've gone to enough to have a base to choose from ..):thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Crap, Zorro's in Raleigh too? I didn't realize!
> We could have all met at the Krispy Kreme on Person Street.
> 
> Here's my lovely wife at said establishment on Sunday wishing I'd put my damn camera away:


John - why didn't you get her a hat?









Hope you enjoyed the beautiful Spring weather (frikkin' 102 degrees).


----------

